# Autotrail Problems



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

Has anyone experienced the following problems?

Our new Cheyenne 740S has a very noisy habitation door, the door catches and metal locking studs create a very high pitched squeak. This becomes intolerable on journeys. 

The vehicle has been back to the factory on two occassions, firstly for adjustment and on the second visit the door and frame were replaced. The problem has not been solved. Having tried numerous things we have found that cutting up a plastic milk bottle and taping it around the studs gets us about 80 miles of peace.

The second problem occurs when using gas only, the Sargeant control panel cuts out completely, leaving us powerless. This we have been told is due to the incompatability of the Sargeant Panel and the Thetford fridge/freezer. Apparently when the electronic ignition cuts in on the fridge the power spikes and knocks out the panel. This has no particular pattern, it has happened during the night and when we have been away from the vehicle as well as during habitation.

Autotrail are aware of both problems.


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi, my control panel was doing the same as yours, when the fridge was on gas the control panel would trip out and start beeping. I have spoken to a few people who had the same problem. I was sent a new control panel which seems to have sorted it out.

Peter.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We have had a similar experience with our habitation door. Our MH is now a year old and has just been sorted (we hope).

We could see daylight at top of door. Like you our door has been adjusted several times. The noise when driving is like mental torture!.

If we closed the door firmly or even banged it hard it still would only close on the latches only partially. Hence once inside if you pulled on the handle the door still moved on the latches. If we pulled hard enough the door would fully close on the latches. This required some strength and we wondered for how long we would be able to do this for!

Closing the door from outside was a nightmare, I could tell the door wasn't closed properly as the bottom corner was a little proud against the frame and if I pushed the door could tell it wasn't full closed.
Having to bang the door several times to get it closed properly is very embarrassing.

Anyway our dealers finally decided that the inner panel of the door was to blame, its edges had been trimmed too much and the rubber was all loose.

We have just had the new inner part fitted on wednesday and closing the door is much easier (so far) and coming home yesterday we did not have that annoying squeak/noise (bliss).

As for the control panel, we have so far NOT had any issues when using the fridge on gas. Ours is a Thetford fridge freezer but one door not two (not a separate freezer).

We have had 3 months away in France, then 2 months in UK and finally another 6 weeks in France and have mostly been on Gas and all has been ok.

We do mostly use it on manual rather than Auto.

I would get your dealer to change the control panel.

However that said surely the dealer or Auto Trail should have sorted this out for you by now!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Autotrail*

Hi

It might be worth mentioning that Sargent are members of the forum and there are numerous posts from them about various bits and pieces. Hopefully they will pick up on your post or maybe send them a PM.

Russell


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Happyrunner, We are indeed working with Thetford to resolve the problem, currently we are aware of 5 vehicles that have been effected as you have identified. As soon as we have solution we will contact all of the customers with these vehicles. Please send me a PM to ensure that we have your details.
If there are other customers with vehicles that we are not aware of that are effected then please either send me a PM or contact our technical staff on Monday (01482 678981)

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------

